# In the front yard!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well now the deer come into my front yard every day, but most of the time at night. These two young dear was there in the middle of the afternoon yesterday. The Doe on the left looks pregnant and the Spike on the right looks well fed. I think they are just fat though, because if she was pregnant she would not be paling around with him. -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice photo Bill ! We have a few deer that come around the newspaper during the night to water at the river behind us and they sometimes hang around to graze. Deer are amazingly graceful animals to watch. I never get tired of watching them.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i love deer its about the only thing i dont hunt here, jeff


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's fascinating and potentially yummy.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Quick, call Chief AJ!


----------

